# 2 more spawns this week



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok I have been trying to get my show CT orange female to breed with the perfect orange DT male I got with her, no dice, she just doesn't like him..But she did like the Classic Cambodian CT I just got hie form is not as good but her genes will fix many things, like I said she is absolutly show quality perfect fins, no irid and her color is pumpkin orange.
With this cross I will get the best of the both of them some Cambo originals and some nice orange CTs.


Also, as I am writing this, one of my beautiful Aquastar red females is spawning with a huge dark yellow male these are HM, he is relatively clean, not 100% but workable.
She was another "Problem" female, I call het "The Shredder" because she killed 2 males already, so...I got a Big Mean yellow male and viola!!
This spawning will also give yellows and reds..not sure if Aquastar has yellow in his red lines but could be.
In any case the yellow will show sometime for sure, yellow isn't a gene rather a combination of 3 or 4 genes in the right combination, it is also recessive.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow....when do you sleep, Darth? lol.....these spawns sound amazing. I'm very in love with orange and yellow fish right now. Glad you found a mate for "the Shredder"....you must have been nervous trying her with yet another male.

Would love to see pics...lol....as usual....I love my eye candy!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, he didn't get away onscathed, she took off half of his tail!! But he finally overcame her with brute force...which was my resoning for getting a very mean yellow big male they are still spawning its been 2 hours


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Well, he didn't get away onscathed, she took off half of his tail!! But he finally overcame her with brute force...which was my resoning for getting a very mean yellow big male they are still spawning its been 2 hours


LOL....well, you are a highly skilled matchmaker for bettas, obviously!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I have had a lot of practice in 30 years of breeding, and believe me if there is a way NOT to do something I have probably done it!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the name "the shredder". Lol I'm sorry about the males she killed, though.


----------

